# Pompano baked



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

*What is the best way to bake a pompano?*

*Anyone have any good recipes?*

*Thanks*


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Head and gut the fish, then cut three diagonal slits on each side then season it how you like.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

There isno good recipe for Pompano.:sick


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (11/29/2007)*There is no good recipe for Pompano.:sick




just because you cant cook dosnt mean pompano is bad


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Trust me, I can cook especially fish. I just don't like Pompano. It has a very strong mineral taste or something. We tried it fried, blackened and grilled with onions, peppers and butter. We gave them a real shot but they even tasted bad next to Bluefish. We were catching a lot of them this past Spring and Karon told me that she thinks the ones caught during the Fall taste better because of their diet. So maybe that was it but all I know is I love almost all fish including Croaker and Bluefish but Pompano is awful. I put it in the same category as King, fun to catch but better used as bait than food.jmho

Just so I am not completely derailing this thread, here is one badasschef posted on the old forum. Everybody seemed to like the recipe.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=18623&posts=16


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

i have been eating pompano all my life its one of the best tasting fish out there you cant go over the top with it just a little cajun shake or other seasoning and just grill it then cover with some butter thats how my dad does it


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Your out of your mind!!!! Just give me all those pomps that you don't like.You have to either do it how I said or leave the skin on when cooking it IMO. Fall fish are a little sweeter, but all pomps are awesome and one of my favorites


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

smoked is great... man nor fish can turn down smoked pompano... Obie (TiderRider) brought some smoked pompano out to the pier this spring... a buddy of mine put a piece on the back of his ling jig.... minutes later he was hooked up with a 68# cobia...... coincidence, I THINK NOT!:bowdown


----------

